

DropZap 3 rejected from app store. Please help. - amichail
http://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/gepyr/dropzap_3_rejected_from_app_store_please_help/

======
nbpoole
I think the advice you're getting from Reddit is pretty sound.

" _Why do you have so many different side-by-side versions? Why aren't you
making it a single app? This makes no sense. If you want these as separate
apps, then it would make sense to give them very different names, not the same
name with a number after it (which implies a new version)._ "

[http://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/gepyr/dropzap_3_reje...](http://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/gepyr/dropzap_3_rejected_from_app_store_please_help/c1n14sy)

~~~
amichail
The situation is complicated by what has already been done with DropZap and
DropZap 2.

It's not clear what I should do.

~~~
geoffw8
No, its quite the opposite. It _is_ clear what you should do - harvest all the
attention you can get from this, but most certainly just combine them, or
rename them as per Angry Birds/Rio/Seasons etc.

Best of luck!

~~~
amichail
Renaming won't help. There's a policy against similar apps in the app store.

As for the complications, see what I wrote on reddit.

